
The beauty of generic header-names - mulle_nat
https://www.mulle-kybernetik.com/weblog/2019/beauty_of_generic_headers.html
======
yuchi
Hugged to death?

~~~
gpvos
[http://archive.is/XDkU9](http://archive.is/XDkU9)

